# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  ubuntu и windows

## nolimits

на старом ж.диске стояла eeebuntu, диск благополучно умер оставив после себя проблему

для выбора операционной системы использовался grub установленный на сдохшем диске, и сейчас при включении компа он ругается, что не может запустить grub и соответственно невозможно запустить винду с живого диска... boot.ini чистый, ни каких левых ссылок в нем нет. кто знает как побороть эту хрень?
    	:mad:

----------


## Leonhart

*nolimits*
Попробуй перепрошить виндовый загрузчик(не уверен что поможет, но вариант)
Возьми любой диск с виндой и загрузись с него, потом выбери *"Восстановить с помощью консоли востановления"* нажав *"R"*, когда загрузится консоль выберешь винду в которую нужно зайти(если их несколько) и пароль *АДМИНИСТРАТОРА*(многие его не ставят если у тебя его тоже нет то просто жми *"Enter"*), вводишь команду *FIXBOOT*, если что-то спросит жми *продолжить*.

----------


## wolfis

Если винда семёра, то ещё проще при загрузке с её диска, жмакнуть восстановление. Она сама найдёт трабл и предложит его решить.
Ещё есть вариант с dd, но я его опущу. Там нужно нулями забить толи 462 толи 468 байтов, гоните лесом тех, кто говорит 512, там уже партишен тайбл начинается... Точную цифирю забыл уже, так что ну его.

Извиняюсь за некрофильство, но тема вечна=)

----------


## DigitalPhoto

Вам необходимо очистить MBR жесткого диска, там записана ссылка на Ваш grub.
Поищите в сети диск BOOT_CD_DDD_10.09.09.iso, запишите оброз на CD диск.
Загрузитесь с этого диска, выберете после старта - Live CD XPE.
Загрузится Windows PE с набором программ.
Запустите программу Paragon HDD Manager 2008 (Пуск\Программы\Paragon\HDD Manager 2008)
После открытия прграммы - найдите тот диск в котором нужно очистить MBR, затем выберете в меню прграммы -  Жесткий диск\Обновить MBR.
На предупреждение программы - ответте OK, а затем нажать - Применить.
Удачи.

----------


## S_GRAY

Держать на одном физическом носителе разделы NTFS (Windows) и EXT4 (Linux) чревато нехорошими последствиями. Как бы ни был внимателен пользователь, рано или поздно, по собственному ли недосмотру, или в результате некорректной работы какого-либо приложения (в Linux нередко случается), риск потерять раздел NTFS очень велик (пару раз сам нарывался). Вывод - установку Linux желательно делать на отдельном физическом насителе при отключенном приводе с загрузчиком Windows, таким образом получим независимые загрузчики. Какой диск будет грузиться по умолчанию, настраиваем в BIOS (допустим Windows), если есть необходимость загрузить Linux, воспользуемся клавишей меню загрузки <F8> , например (на других компьютерах может быть другая клавиша, не говорю уж о ноутах. На ноутах, кстати, с из разделами восстановления, проблема еще острее. Если все же создание разномастных разделов на одном диске - единственный выход из положения, то не используйте какие-либо менеджеры загрузки, дабы продлить срок жизни такому диску.

----------

